# Guilty Pleasure



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone else watching Bachelor this season? I know this show is "stoopid," but I can't help but watch it every season.... :brownbag: 

Who was/is your favorite? Who do you think Jake picks? Do you think they're still together?

I loved Ali from the beginning, and just can't believe she's off the show now. My second choice is Tinley. 

If Jake picks Vienna or Gia, then in my mind, he deserves what he gets....


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884237


> Anyone else watching Bachelor this season? I know this show is "stoopid," but I can't help but watch it every season.... :brownbag:
> 
> Who was/is your favorite? Who do you think Jake picks? Do you think they're still together?
> 
> ...


I am embarassed to admit this but I watch it. My husband snoozes ( he has to get up at 4:30AM) and I watch. I even TIVO it in case I miss it.

I feel like a lady that reads the Enquirer while she is at the check out line........embarassed to admit it.

Here's my take:

This Jake guy seemed really nice last season ( when he was the loser)............but hey, He cries way to much and way to easy for me and he seems immature at times. 

My take on the "girls"

Ali ( she was my favorite from the start)- but who goes on a show when the time off was an issue with your job- wouldn't you get this taken care of before the show? Oh and wasn't this the exact reason the last season "Bachelor" used and got the girl in the dramatic end when he "came back because he couldn't live without her"( the Canadian chick)

Tinley- shouldn't be there cuz she is NOT over her ex. She is too needy and not ready. But hey she is adorable.

Gia-I don't see what he sees- her family seemed odd to me-Sweet but not memorable

Vienna- too infantile/juvenile- not ready-alienates too many people- too easily

I think they do much of the hype for ratings..........and unfortunately..........

it works..................

on ME !


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh gosh, I watch EVERY season! I know its soo fake by now, but can't get enough of the show.

I know who Jake picks, but I wont say. If you want to find out, check out realitysteve.com for spoilers. He is alwasy right and has predicted everything. Ugh, doesn't keep me from watching.

I am not a fan of Gia or Vienna (AT ALL), and really want Tenley to win. I would be happy with either Tenley, or Ali (though now she is gone). 

I heard Ali worked at facebook, which is why she left the show, but now she may be the new bachelorette. I think if she stayed, Jake may have picked her!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, I admit it. I watch. :brownbag: I thought I had kicked the habit as I didn't watch last year,
but up popped the devil and made me do it!  
I felt badly for Ali but who's going to give up a good job or career op for a chance to compete
with those... um .. women. B) I've heard or rather, read, that she may come back, not that it will
make much difference to him, I suppose. He'll have cried over someone else by then. 

I'm joining the 12 step program - right after the finale.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm completed addicted to all the Bachelor and Bachelorette. :brownbag: All the bloggers are saying he's going to pick Vienna at the end. Gosh I really hope that won't be the case because I can't picture Vienna being the wife he's claimed to be so desperately wanted. I hope Ali comes back. I really like her.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Aha!! :chili: So I'm not the ONLY one!!! Gosh, why am I so addicted to this show?!

So at first I was so disappointed that Ali left, but you know what? She is too good for Jake! He is a little cheesy, don't you think?

So here are my predictions for what happens:

Ali will be the next Bachelorette, which is going to be awesome. Because a good Bachelorette totally needs to be "hot" and she is America's sweetheart kind of "hot."

And since Reality Steve is always right, Jake will stupidly pick Vienna. And then she will dump him shortly thereafter to....uh....maybe marry her dad? (Anyone else notice the oedipal complex last night?)

And Tinley will be a big hit on Dancing with the Stars....

And Gia will...I don't know...whine forever...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 10 2010, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884262


> I'm joining the 12 step program - right after the finale.[/B]


Me too :innocent:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 10 2010, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884254


> I think they do much of the hype for ratings..........and unfortunately..........
> 
> it works..................
> 
> on ME ![/B]


Me too :bysmilie:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884273


> Aha!! :chili: So I'm not the ONLY one!!! Gosh, why am I so addicted to this show?!
> 
> So at first I was so disappointed that Ali left, but you know what? She is too good for Jake! He is a little cheesy, don't you think?
> 
> ...


I thought by now the editing would show us what POSSIBLY he could see in Vienna, not matter how I look at it, I dont see them together at all.

Honestly, I think Jake has a pretty face, but he kind of annoys the crap out of me and is very cheesy. I think Ali was too good for him and I see him most with Tenley. 

I am a big daddy's girl, and totally was a little weirded out by her and her dad. And then the whole high school kissing scene. Also, was anyone else expecting Vienna not to live like that?!? For a spoiled princess who gets whatever she wants, I was a little surprised. NOT saying there is anything wrong with where/how she lived, it's just not consistent with the way she acts.

Tenley, well, I just dont have anything mean to say about her. She is adorable, and I like the whole DWTS prediction.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Feb 10 2010, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884277


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884273





> Aha!! :chili: So I'm not the ONLY one!!! Gosh, why am I so addicted to this show?!
> 
> So at first I was so disappointed that Ali left, but you know what? She is too good for Jake! He is a little cheesy, don't you think?
> 
> ...


I thought by now the editing would show us what POSSIBLY he could see in Vienna, not matter how I look at it, I dont see them together at all.

Honestly, I think Jake has a pretty face, but he kind of annoys the crap out of me and is very cheesy. I think Ali was too good for him and I see him most with Tenley. 

I am a big daddy's girl, and totally was a little weirded out by her and her dad. And then the whole high school kissing scene. Also, was anyone else expecting Vienna not to live like that?!? For a spoiled princess who gets whatever she wants, I was a little surprised. NOT saying there is anything wrong with where/how she lived, it's just not consistent with the way she acts.

Tenley, well, I just dont have anything mean to say about her. She is adorable, and I like the whole DWTS prediction.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, we agree on everything!! Amazing!!

The one redeeming thing about Jake is that he doesn't seem like a horn dog (sp?) He axed more girls than he had to almost every round; whereas some other bachelors in the past have seemed pained to eliminate girls who they can possibly make out with....I think the horniest one was Bob Guinea....


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i watched all the seasons & quit watching after bob guinea!!! :yucky: 
he was so horny & really grossed me out!!! LOL

then i watched the end of last season, forgot the girls name,
found out about Jake & he seemed sweet so i started watching again!!! 

& i thought i was done too!!! LOL :smheat: 

Tinley is too caught up in her ex
Ally, nice but gets on my nerves
Vienna, funny 
Gia, sweet 

cant wait to see next monday! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm also guilty of watching The Bachelor! LOL

Ali was the only girl I could REALLY see Jake with in the long term. They seemed to fit together so naturally. Of course, she left the show -- but I'm pretty sure she'll be back (based on the previews from the next episodes). I hope he picks her in the end.

I absolutely hate Vienna. She is a younger gal, but her maturity level is that of a highschooler. All she ever really talks to Jake about is how the other girls pick on her. I don't think she has much depth to her at all. I have heard that Jake picks her in the end (but that they are no longer together present-day) but I sure hope not. What I don't understand about Jake's feelings for Vienna is that Jake warned Jillian about Wes (who was a total scumbag) and didn't understand how Jillian could keep Wes in the running after exposing him...yet Jake is doing the same thing even though all the other girls have exposed Vienna.

Tenley is so sweet it seems, but she is definitely NOT ready to get married again. She can hardly talk about anything other than her ex right now and I don't think she's healed enough to move on completely.

Gia seems like a great girl, but not the right girl for Jake. She does seem pretty insecure about herself (she even said she was a dork in school), and I think she just needs to find great people to surround herself with. She's a bit shy I think, so I don't think she's right for Jake.

OMG -- do you guys remember Michelle? What a psycho! I mean, WOW...LOL


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Guilty pleasure here too...although I swore I wouldn't watch even again after the whole Jason/Melissa dumping thing... but well, couldn't help myself.

I think Jake is a dweeb...when he got all boo hooey at the bungy jump episode I wanted to hurl. He is a big baby...and righteous too. Not very appealing in my book. I don't know why any of those girls act all gaga for him, unless they are just enjoying their 15 min of fame.

I can't stand Vienna. Apparently there's an issue out in US or something that talks about how she drained her first hub's bank account while he was in Iraq to pay for her boob job. Classy, right 

I thought Ali's tearfest when she had to make up her mind to leave sounded fake. Just didn't feel too authentic to me *but Good Decision, Ali*

I like Tenley the best...seems authentically sweet

Whoever ends up winning will not be another Trista and Ryan, that's for sure.

Bob Guinney (or however you spell his name) is getting divorced from the All My Children actress now too...horndog's back on the market...eeeewwwww


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Feb 10 2010, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884331


> OMG -- do you guys remember Michelle? What a psycho! I mean, WOW...LOL[/B]


Ahahaha!! Michelle was awesome!! What did she say? Something about "When I finally kiss Jake, it's going to be grabbing hair, tongue in the mouth, rip off all our clothes crazy!!" Hahahahaha


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884347


> Bob Guinney (or however you spell his name) is getting divorced from the All My Children actress now too...horndog's back on the market...eeeewwwww[/B]


OMG, I didn't know that!! That didn't last long, did it?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884357


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884347





> Bob Guinney (or however you spell his name) is getting divorced from the All My Children actress now too...horndog's back on the market...eeeewwwww[/B]


OMG, I didn't know that!! That didn't last long, did it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe that's why she's back on All My Children??? Happy about that one!!!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Have to admit that Coconut and I watched it every Monday night. I have liked Ali and Tenley from the start. So now with Ali gone I am hoping he is a smart guy and will pick Tenley. I know she's not over her ex totally but I think they will work out. 

But I did see that Ali is going to call Jake so maybe she will come back???? 

You know that happened to Jillian with Ed and she picked him


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, I will admit it  Even my hubby watches with me Lol. 

The rumor mill is saying Tenley is maybe pregnant? That would be different.

It is kinda hard to really judge the girls on the show, or what is portrayed, because they really spin it the way they want to add drama and interest, so I take it with a pinch of salt.

I actually don't think I like Ali. She seems pretty full of herself to me, but then Jake is a bit of a wet rag, so maybe they will be good together.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884273


> Aha!! :chili: So I'm not the ONLY one!!! Gosh, why am I so addicted to this show?!
> 
> And since Reality Steve is always right, Jake will stupidly pick Vienna. And then she will dump him shortly thereafter to....uh....maybe marry her dad? (Anyone else notice the oedipal complex last night?)
> 
> And Gia will...I don't know...whine forever...[/B]



Hahaha! Yes! I noticed the oedipus complex right away! 
Of course he'll choose Vienna as she's the bad girl and well....you know guys. :-x

Gia


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884359


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884357





> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884347





> Bob Guinney (or however you spell his name) is getting divorced from the All My Children actress now too...horndog's back on the market...eeeewwwww[/B]


OMG, I didn't know that!! That didn't last long, did it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe that's why she's back on All My Children??? Happy about that one!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ohhh nooooooo. I didn't know that either. I'm so sorry for Greenlee. Ah well. She's young and pretty and
will find someone else. Someone better. She sure is vindictive on AMC right now. Hope it helps her move on. 
(I really don't want her to marry David!)


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 11 2010, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884404


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884359





> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884357





> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884347





> Bob Guinney (or however you spell his name) is getting divorced from the All My Children actress now too...horndog's back on the market...eeeewwwww[/B]


OMG, I didn't know that!! That didn't last long, did it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe that's why she's back on All My Children??? Happy about that one!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ohhh nooooooo. I didn't know that either. I'm so sorry for Greenlee. Ah well. She's young and pretty and
will find someone else. Someone better. She sure is vindictive on AMC right now. Hope it helps her move on. 
(I really don't want her to marry David!)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't understand that...isn't David her father or something? Wasn't there some connection? It's just a farce wedding anyway, isn't it? At any rate, I agree.... eeeewwwwwww.... but shoudl be interesting...bitter Greenlee means lots of nasty action haha!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw Ray J pick his partner today, does that count????? I think it was a rerun and I stopped channel surfing long enough to watch him only because of the video I heard he made with Kim K!!! Sorry girls, I haven't watched the bachelor but it does sound interesting. I use to watch it~~~~~


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

I love the whole Bachelor/Bachelorette franchise - it's admittedly stupid, but it's sooo addicting and totally makes my Monday nights :biggrin: .

I seem to be quite different from all of you ladies, as i absolutely HATE Ali and i am sooo glad she is gone. I liked her in the first two episodes, but since then, she's been a complete b!tch and reminds me of this sorority ring leader. Vienna is admittedly annoying and definitely way too immature for Jake, but I actually like her better than I liked Ali. I found Ali's whole cry fest/job scenario seemed really fake - she was fake wailing most of the time and couldn't even muster up tears to the end. and her breakdown in the hallway - who does that?? go to your room already. and it seemed like a complete rip off of Ed's leaving last season which seemed much more genuine. I almost got the impression that she was testing Jake in a way - and she didn't hear what she wanted to, so she left.

I think this season has admittedly been pretty bad so far. Jake is a really boring bachelor. He's good looking and smiles a lot, but he doesn't seem to have a whole lot of personality. I think I'd be bored out of my mind if I had to go on a date with him haha.

I like Gia the most of all the women left, but I don't think she's right for Jake either. Jake seems smitten with her looks (she's stunning!), but she definitely seems too City girl for him. Tenley seems sweet (almost TOO sweet) but she seems to have a lot of baggage and is definitely not ready for another relationship at this point. And Vienna - she makes me cringe sometimes w/ her antics haha, but she does seem to genuinely really care for Jake, and I think he finds her appealing because she lightens him up/makes him actually have fun.

I think this is the first season I'm not really rooting for any of the girls actually. And please please please do not have Ali be the next bachelorette


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884410


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 11 2010, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884404





> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884359





> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 10 2010, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884357





> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 10 2010, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884347





> Bob Guinney (or however you spell his name) is getting divorced from the All My Children actress now too...horndog's back on the market...eeeewwwww[/B]


OMG, I didn't know that!! That didn't last long, did it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe that's why she's back on All My Children??? Happy about that one!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ohhh nooooooo. I didn't know that either. I'm so sorry for Greenlee. Ah well. She's young and pretty and
will find someone else. Someone better. She sure is vindictive on AMC right now. Hope it helps her move on. 
(I really don't want her to marry David!)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't understand that...isn't David her father or something? Wasn't there some connection? It's just a farce wedding anyway, isn't it? At any rate, I agree.... eeeewwwwwww.... but shoudl be interesting...bitter Greenlee means lots of nasty action haha!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, technically, David is Greenlee's brother in law but her husband Leo (David's brother) died. So, no, they aren't really related
YET. :shocked:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I said I'd never watch it again after the whole Jason, Molly, Melissa thing. Something about Jake got me though and I've started watching again. My pick is Tinley even though I think it is really too soon for her. If he does end up choosing Vienna someone please stop me from ever watching this show again.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 11 2010, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884457


> I said I'd never watch it again after the whole Jason, Molly, Melissa thing. Something about Jake got me though and I've started watching again. My pick is Tinley even though I think it is really too soon for her. If he does end up choosing Vienna someone please stop me from ever watching this show again.[/B]


Ahahaha...that is a cry for help if I ever heard one!! Hee hee!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2010, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884505


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 11 2010, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884457





> I said I'd never watch it again after the whole Jason, Molly, Melissa thing. Something about Jake got me though and I've started watching again. My pick is Tinley even though I think it is really too soon for her. If he does end up choosing Vienna someone please stop me from ever watching this show again.[/B]


Ahahaha...that is a cry for help if I ever heard one!! Hee hee!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think Angelyn is in the wrong place to ask for help! Seems like too many here have sworn that they would never watch the show again! :HistericalSmiley: That's including me. :HistericalSmiley: 

Watching Jake being interviewed on a few talk shows ... I don't think he proposed to anyone on the show. Or, if he did ... I doubt he is now with the one he chose in the end. 

Also, I recall, in one of the initial promos on The Bachelor ... they showed Jake present one of the women with *wings* ... like the airlline pilots wear. It was in a box, and on the promo,thry make mention of the woman he chooses in the end. At the time, I immediately thought ... 'Hmmm ... he opens a box that has wings in it ... instead of a diamond ring.' And, interestingly, that clip has not been shown again. Get my drift? 

Also, I caught Jake mention a week or so ago on the show ...the ring he had bought for his future bride. I found that odd ... because if I recall in the past ... the bachelor picks out a ring after he decides who he plans to propose to in the end. 

Although a lot of you don't like Ali ... I think he, in the end ... and, after he choses Vienna ... would see Ali again after The Bachelor show is all over. Personally, I like Tenley ... but, as some of you have noted, I am not sure she is over her ex. 

Vienna's father kind of freaks me out. He reminds me of a comedy actor in looks (can't think of his name ... but, also reminds me of Groucho Marx in looks) ... but, at the same time he seems too close to Vienna in an unhealthy way of some sort. Also, I was surprised to see their home. Nothing wrong with it ... but, I thought her dad was supposed to be a top CEO with a major airline. Maybe the airline was one that went bankrupt! So, now they no longer live in a mansion!  

The fact is ... that several past bachelorettes and bachelors have admitted that the producers push to make certain things appear to happen ... or, even have tried to influence certain women or men to stay until close to the end.

And, yes ... I am another one who swears I won't watch the show again ... but, I do anyway! I love the scenery (well, I mean the locations, not the girls! ... the men, yes!) 

By the way, you can watch the full episodes on youir computer on ABC in high definition! It's fantastical!  

So, add me to the 12 step program, please.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 11 2010, 03:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884436


> Well, technically, David is Greenlee's brother in law but her husband Leo (David's brother) died. So, no, they aren't really related
> YET. :shocked:[/B]


THANK YOU for clearing that up!!!!! So convoluted HAHAHAHAA!!!!

QUOTE


> (thinkpink @ Feb 11 2010, 08:30 AM)
> I said I'd never watch it again after the whole Jason, Molly, Melissa thing. Something about Jake got me though and I've started watching again. My pick is Tinley even though I think it is really too soon for her. If he does end up choosing Vienna someone please stop me from ever watching this show again.
> 
> Ahahaha...that is a cry for help if I ever heard one!! Hee hee!![/B]


 Yes, it certainly does!!!! AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAAAA!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2010, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884505


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 11 2010, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884457





> I said I'd never watch it again after the whole Jason, Molly, Melissa thing. Something about Jake got me though and I've started watching again. My pick is Tinley even though I think it is really too soon for her. If he does end up choosing Vienna someone please stop me from ever watching this show again.[/B]


Ahahaha...that is a cry for help if I ever heard one!! Hee hee!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Lol! It IS a cry for help. I need an intervention. It's the men they pick. They seem so great and then turn out to be...well, you know. As a single girl who's holding on to a glimmer of hope that there are great men out there I just don't need to see that.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 12 2010, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884850


> As a single girl who's holding on to a glimmer of hope that there are great men out there I just don't need to see that.[/B]



Try to take it merely as entertainment value... how many single people do you know that would think they could actually find true and lasting love by having it all filmed for television?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, I like Ali, but didn't anyone think that she was a bad actor last night? The scene where she was crying about making a mistake and leaving the show...that seems like it was filmed right after she left....When she was on the phone with him, she didn't seem that upset at all....

I hope this means she got the Bachelorette show!!!

So now we know for sure that Vienna won because how could you have Vienna and Tinley as the final two? That is like the classic battle between good and evil in most viewers' minds? Vienna is the one he loves. Tinley is the one he wished he could love.

Whatever, he DESERVES Vienna!!! He is soooo cheesy to me now. Last night's episode was the worst for some reason.

And yet, I can't stop watching the show. :brownbag:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, add me to the list too. Half the crap on this show is staged to begin with but I can't seem to stop watching it.

I feel bad for Tinley because I think he'll pick Vienna in the end. Not that he should but you know guys, they're led by their you-know-what and Vienna is very sexual and bold. I do think that if he has no intention of picking Tinley he's got real balls keeping her to end. She's already gone thru a bad break-up, now he's doing it to her too. 

I do wish he would pick Tinly because even though she still carries her scars I think they make a nice couple and she's definately "wife" material unlike Vienna who in my opinion thinks that married life will include the expensive dinners and travel and hotels just like the show. She's looking for a sugar-daddy not a husband.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886444


> OMG, I like Ali, but didn't anyone think that she was a bad actor last night? The scene where she was crying about making a mistake and leaving the show...that seems like it was filmed right after she left....When she was on the phone with him, she didn't seem that upset at all....
> 
> I hope this means she got the Bachelorette show!!!
> 
> ...


I used to totally get into the show even though I KNEW it was all edited and "fake" I used to still go into my pretend world during the 2 hour episodes and enjoy watchng the "love story" and hope for once that it would work out. Now, I just feel uncomfortable watching it, it's way worse than a soap! The acting is just HORRIBLE and the editing is so fake that it's almost uncomfortable. Ali's phone call last night was totally fake, and she couldn't even MAKE herself cry when she was telling him she made a mistake. She did that so they would give her the bachelorette, which they did! I give abc a THUMBS DOWN for this seasons bachelor. I knew when he was announced as the next Bachelor that I wouldn't like it, because he was just awkward anyways. Watching him and Vienna together makes me feel sick, because they just dont go together at all. He is on one side of the personality spectrum, with cheesy being included in his personality, and then she is on the complete opposite side, with shady being included in her personality. Just something about her that I can't pinpoint and Ive never watched anyone on the show like her before that has lasted this long. She is definitely not transparent. And what does she do anyways? She graduated from college and then applied to get married instead of applying for a job? 

Btwn Gia and Vienna, he sure picked people that he is not compatible with.

Ugh, Im frustrated at the show right now LOL! Yet, of course, I can't give it up. Im still hoping that next season is more realistic.

Edited to add: did anyone notice his necklace during his date with Gia?!? I wanted to yank it off. Reminds me of something my 6th grade boyfriend would wear! Really?!?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wait, so Ali definitely got the Bachelorette show? If so, then :chili: :chili: :chili: !!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886462


> Wait, so Ali definitely got the Bachelorette show? If so, then :chili: :chili: :chili: !!![/B]


Well that's just the rumor, but jake was also a "rumor" at the time. I would be surprised if Ali wasn't announced as the next bachelorette in the next few weeks.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol...you ladies crack me up. I was channel surfing the other week and watched part of that episode. All I kept thinking was, do they remember this will be on national tv? :wacko1: And for some reason I felt like I needed to take a shower. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

show is on tonight! :chili: 

i love the women tell all shows,
should be interesting!!! :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You know Roslyn is going to say "I never did have an affair with the producer."

And you know ABC is going to edit it to say: "I DID the producer."

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 22 2010, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889052


> You know Roslyn is going to say "I never did have an affair with the producer."
> 
> And you know ABC is going to edit it to say: "I DID the producer."
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:[/B]




LOL :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

:smrofl: :smrofl: 

better hurry, get dinner, & get situated!
16 mins left :chili:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG worth watching just to see Rosalyn tell her side of the story.....................


----------

